# Bush hog identification.



## Ride101r (Aug 4, 2021)

I’m trying to identify this old 5ft bush hog I bought a few weeks back. I believe the guy said it was a land pride but after a little research I haven’t found a land pride that has a similar build.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like an early version of a Frontier RC1060.


----------

